# Manistee michigan



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Any fellow OGFers Fish out of Manistee MI for king's and coho in Lake Michigan? How was your experience /what baits worked best for you? Towing my own boat up at the end of the month. I'll report back how we do.


----------



## nate gsi (Oct 18, 2011)

We went up a couple years ago around mid September... Thought we would troll the lake, and caught 1 coho all day! The last day we were fishing I saw a bunch of boats anchored up near the mouth of the Manistee river in Manistee lake. I asked a guy at the launch what they were doing. JIGGING for kings?! We set up on the edge of them and it was on. We ended up with 6 the last day we were there. We used P line jigging spoons but I'm sure Swedish pimples and the like would do just fine. We had no gear for this type of fishing so we used trolling rods to jig with, largest fish was 20# plus! I would double check with the local bait shop it may be too early for jigging in which case spoons in lake MI should do just fine. Beautiful facilities up there though fish cleaning stations boat launches all top notch.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

kastmaster spoons in silver and green and silver and blue worked for us. the best time to be jigging is from the crack of dawn for about 2 hrs after 1st light.

another good way to catch fish if you want to have some fun is to tie a small barrel swivel to your line then tie a 12" leader and a 6" leader to the swivel. tie a treble hook to the 6" leader and a 1 oz sinker to the 12" leader. you must bait the hook with something orange or yellow. we always used a piece of orange yarn. then cast out and let it sink to the bottom. reel up the slack and stand rod up against the side of the boat. you must watch rods very close because if you get a fish you want to get to the rod before it gets jerked in the lake. baitfeeders or baitrunners are great for this type fishing. the fish swims around with there mouth open and gets the line in there mouth. when you get a run reel as fast as you can until you feel the fish. then you want to set the hook hard. the law read that any fish hooked outside the mouth must be released. the best time to fish this way is from dusk until about 11:00 pm. and from about 3:00 am until light. but you can get runs any time your out there after dark. I like to use 20# mono for fishing this way. most fish you get will be hooked outside the mouth but its fun bringing them in. the last week in aug and the 1st week of sept is prime time for jigging spoons and for using the rigs I told you about.

I fished Manistee lake for many yrs and had a ball every time I went. when I 1st started fishing there snagging was legal. you jerk the weighted hook through the water and if you hit a fish it was like hooking into a moving freight train.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> kastmaster spoons in silver and green and silver and blue worked for us. the best time to be jigging is from the crack of dawn for about 2 hrs after 1st light.
> 
> another good way to catch fish if you want to have some fun is to tie a small barrel swivel to your line then tie a 12" leader and a 6" leader to the swivel. tie a treble hook to the 6" leader and a 1 oz sinker to the 12" leader. you must bait the hook with something orange or yellow. we always used a piece of orange yarn. then cast out and let it sink to the bottom. reel up the slack and stand rod up against the side of the boat. you must watch rods very close because if you get a fish you want to get to the rod before it gets jerked in the lake. baitfeeders or baitrunners are great for this type fishing. the fish swims around with there mouth open and gets the line in there mouth. when you get a run reel as fast as you can until you feel the fish. then you want to set the hook hard. the law read that any fish hooked outside the mouth must be released. the best time to fish this way is from dusk until about 11:00 pm. and from about 3:00 am until light. but you can get runs any time your out there after dark. I like to use 20# mono for fishing this way. most fish you get will be hooked outside the mouth but its fun bringing them in. the last week in aug and the 1st week of sept is prime time for jigging spoons and for using the rigs I told you about.
> 
> ...


THAT IS SNAGGING UNCLE SHERM SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

I have fished Muskegon, Ludington or Frankfort the last 6-7yrs in mid September for kings. Most of my efforts have been jigging #9 pearl white Swedish Pimples near the river mouths. My 1st year I jigged up 12 Kings in a day and a half of fishing and was hooked for life. Some of the best fishing has been mid day when everyone else left, we’ve had luck dawn to dusk but 8-10am probably best. You need a long HEAVY rod for sure with braid, you absolutely need braid for go no stretch hook sets. My success in northern Michigan has steadily declined since then but I’ll still go back for my annual pilgrimage this year. I absolutely love it up there. I have found no bigger thrill in freshwater fishing than to hook a king on a Pimple 30ft below the boat. Best fight ever. I looked at Manistee Last year but did not like the setup as much as the other ports.
The big lake troll has been hit or miss for us, not nearly as successful as Lake Ontario.
As for trolling baits, it seems like Jplugs are best that time of the year for kings. For the coho we use UV Thundersticks.
My plan this year is to fish near Platte Bay for coho in early-mid September but still do some king jigging somewhere between there and Muskegon. I’ll report my experience for sure. Good luck and good times to all!!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well not the best Labor day weeked in Mi. Storms and waves keep us off the lake for the most part, got out for a few hours on Monday morning with nothing to show for it. Nice little town, Ill be back next year to try again.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> ....
> I fished Manistee lake for many yrs and had a ball every time I went. when I 1st started fishing there snagging was legal. you jerk the weighted hook through the water and if you hit a fish it was like hooking into a moving freight train.
> sherman


Yep...called those snag hooks M60's:


----------



## Gillion (May 1, 2018)

Spongebrain said:


> I have fished Muskegon, Ludington or Frankfort the last 6-7yrs in mid September for kings. Most of my efforts have been jigging #9 pearl white Swedish Pimples near the river mouths. My 1st year I jigged up 12 Kings in a day and a half of fishing and was hooked for life. Some of the best fishing has been mid day when everyone else left, we’ve had luck dawn to dusk but 8-10am probably best. You need a long HEAVY rod for sure with braid, you absolutely need braid for go no stretch hook sets. My success in northern Michigan has steadily declined since then but I’ll still go back for my annual pilgrimage this year. I absolutely love it up there. I have found no bigger thrill in freshwater fishing than to hook a king on a Pimple 30ft below the boat. Best fight ever. I looked at Manistee Last year but did not like the setup as much as the other ports.
> The big lake troll has been hit or miss for us, not nearly as successful as Lake Ontario.
> As for trolling baits, it seems like Jplugs are best that time of the year for kings. For the coho we use UV Thundersticks.
> My plan this year is to fish near Platte Bay for coho in early-mid September but still do some king jigging somewhere between there and Muskegon. I’ll report my experience for sure. Good luck and good times to all!!


Can a guy stay in the river with a small boat? I would love to do this...


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

yes you can. if you are in ludington beware of the badger car ferry. I think it's scedule is depart 7am return 7pm. it can sneak up on you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ALL OF YOU ARE CRIMINALS


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Yep...called those snag hooks M60's:
> View attachment 274729


we called those pop bottles. but boy they would catch fish. or should I say snagged fish. but it was a blast to fight them. I used 15# to 17# line for fishing there.
sherman


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> yes you can. if you are in ludington beware of the badger car ferry. I think it's scedule is depart 7am return 7pm. it can sneak up on you.


I love watching the Badger steam in, blast the anchor and swing it 180deg on a dime. Its worth the price of admission


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

that thing is massive, I have had it sneak up on me, blow the horn and I had to clean myself. surprisingly quiet. is a thing of beauty.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> we called those pop bottles. but boy they would catch fish. or should I say snagged fish. but it was a blast to fight them. I used 15# to 17# line for fishing there.
> sherman


We would go out at night and wade out into Manistee Bay to the steep drop off. Then move back a bit. Hooking them in the deep channel the fight was fun, when you got them up in waste deep water, the fight was crazy fun. Limit was five. Having five salmon on a stringer around your waist was the easy part. When we got to the bank, getting them up that steep hill was a chore.
Back then, before the state moved in and shut all the locals down from cleaning the fish, you could get five salmon filleted and wrapped for about $2.50-$3.00. When the state moved in and took over, their price was better than double. And they weren't nearly as careful not to waste meat. Was really kinda sad for the locals cause that's how many of them were putting groceries on the table.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Heading up tomorrow


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck! We fished the PM lake when not storming last weekend. Nothing caught there are fish in the lake we just couldn’t get them to eat. If ur in loudington stop at lake side wiener wagon tell the big guy in the truck chilly sent you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Spongebrain said:


> I love watching the Badger steam in, blast the anchor and swing it 180deg on a dime. Its worth the price of admission


Took my bike on it over to ol Milwaukee


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Fished there for 8 years... in lake mich... pm lake. the river...the best spot was the betsy light house..2 miles north of the piers.dropped from 50 ft to 200 right by the shore.....the salmon stage there


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's a pic taken about 30 years ago up on the St Joseph River. Fishin was ok that day and seeing Muhammad Ali's place along the river was a special treat.


----------



## Spongebrain (Feb 12, 2007)

Ahh...the St Joe river. I love a good cup of the Joe. Thanks for the tip Saugeyetom and Chilly. I plan on trying to fish my way to from Frankfort to Platte bay at least one day and maybe stop for a hotdog along the way. That fishery may not be what it used to be but I love it up there and dont mind the struggle for success, makes it much sweeter.
I landed a king by myself last year while trolling the Ludington channel near the piers....thank God for the Terrova!! I’ll never forget that fish


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> We would go out at night and wade out into Manistee Bay to the steep drop off. Then move back a bit. Hooking them in the deep channel the fight was fun, when you got them up in waste deep water, the fight was crazy fun. Limit was five. Having five salmon on a stringer around your waist was the easy part. When we got to the bank, getting them up that steep hill was a chore.
> Back then, before the state moved in and shut all the locals down from cleaning the fish, you could get five salmon filleted and wrapped for about $2.50-$3.00. When the state moved in and took over, their price was better than double. And they weren't nearly as careful not to waste meat. Was really kinda sad for the locals cause that's how many of them were putting groceries on the table.[/QUOTE
> 
> we fished Manistee lake out of a boat. there was a guy that pulled his camper up to the cleaning station. he would clean your fish for the eggs. he was there 24/7 during the run. then the state shut him down. now they don't even have the cleaning station.
> ...


----------

